# Remote mount options for center console?



## redrum (Aug 10, 2014)

How do most people mount the remote on a center console boat. I've seen some people make brackets and some even move the throttle to the left hand, which would be weird.

Just curious to see what jet guys are doing. I see the new cc boats come with controls.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## fishbum (Aug 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362863#p362863 said:


> redrum » Yesterday, 09:22[/url]"]How do most people mount the remote on a center console boat. I've seen some people make brackets and some even move the throttle to the left hand, which would be weird.
> 
> Just curious to see what jet guys are doing. I see the new cc boats come with controls.


Are you talking about a side mount unit?
If so
All of them are
Reversible. Remove bolt that holds handle and swap to the other side
The tilt trim switch will be on the wrong side but you get used to it
Be sure to switch the plastic piece under handle also. 
You have to play with trim wires some!


----------

